# the dream the 30 point buck



## yooper (Dec 2, 2008)

Shot by an Amish boy with hand made long bow:

This buck was taken by a 14 year old Amish boy near Dalton WI He used a hand made long bow and made the killing shot by stalking the huge buck using corn shocks for cover. The boy's family would not allow him to pose with the trophy animal for pictures so a nearby neighbor, Willie Flacid posed and is also acting as spokesman for the Amish boy.

According to Flacid, the Amish family has already received several offers from outdoor sporting companies to purchase the trophy. No dollar amount has been announced yet, but according to Flacid, 'the amount of money being offered is enough that no one would ever be hard up again.'

Shot by an Amish boy with hand made long bow:

This buck was taken by a 14 year old Amish boy near Dalton WI He used a hand made long bow and made the killing shot by stalking the huge buck using corn shocks for cover. The boy's family would not allow him to pose with the trophy animal for pictures so a nearby neighbor, Willie Flacid posed and is also acting as spokesman for the Amish boy.

According to Flacid, the Amish family has already received several offers from outdoor sporting companies to purchase the trophy. No dollar amount has been announced yet, but according to Flacid, 'the amount of money being offered is enough that no one would ever be hard up again.'
View attachment 83217

View attachment 83218


----------



## deeker (Dec 3, 2008)

*THAT is a NICE buck!!*

I wonder what he will score.

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 3, 2008)

Unreal got to be near 300 inch wow I would chit my pants.


----------



## yooper (Dec 3, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Unreal got to be near 300 inch wow I would chit my pants.



wouldnt get that excited but i would pee pee bit:jester:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 3, 2008)

yooper said:


> wouldnt get that excited but i would pee pee bit:jester:



Hey yooper would you be able to sell the head if you took it?
I could not I would be willing to say I used whatever products
I used in the hunt such as; scentlock,Mathews etc. but no
way would they get my head!


----------



## yooper (Dec 3, 2008)

naa it would probley be flung in the corner of the barn with all the other racks.....at least untill i grow BUCK TEEF!!:jester:
narrled the last ones off on the last biggun


----------



## Ed*L (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry....
Partially true but someone has lined the story with bs!

IIRC, the buck was taken a couple of years ago by an Amish guy, not a kid. The deer was know to the Amish farmers. It was shot with a crossbow.

Ed


----------



## wrs (Dec 3, 2008)

Willie Flacid????


----------



## Ed*L (Dec 3, 2008)

Found a pic. The guy holding it is who shot it.

Ed


----------



## yooper (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Utt_XgcWv8


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 3, 2008)

That was a mercy killing that poor ole buck had hell holding his head up


----------



## lawrencetreeman (Dec 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where this was shot at????????


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 7, 2008)

yooper said:


> wouldnt get that excited but i would pee pee bit:jester:


I seen that last year and i would pee pee a lot and a few other body excretions.lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 8, 2008)

yooper said:


> wouldnt get that excited but i would pee pee bit:jester:



Give it time friend, it will be a time that the other seems to flow better :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Dec 11, 2008)

Ed*L said:


> Found a pic. The guy holding it is who shot it.
> 
> Ed



Hmmm, the Amish are good at making camo pants, shoes, and that Amish hat of course...

Seems most Amish folks anymore are only Amish when it suits their purposes


----------

